# Awesome Antler Collection - show



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

For the wintertime blues is anyone going to this show in Grand Rapids? 

Awesome Antler Collection' headlines Huntin' Time Expo 
http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/grpre...ndard.xsl?/base/sports-0/1044703097174750.xml


----------

